# Bred?



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Blood tests for all does will be back Monday. In the meantime lets guess!

JJ 62 days bred







Deja 45 days bred







Sage 50 days bred


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I think everyone's bred. Good luck!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

No one is bred! The buck used is proven!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm wondering..... After I drew blood it took 4 attempts to mail. So it sat in my car for 5 days with outside temps teaching 75*. Could this have affected the results?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Then it is time to look at mineral deficiencies. What do you feed and what supplements do you give?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't think it's good for the blood to get that hot. For chemistries it would be ruined for sure.

Call them up and ask.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is what everyone gets. Also no one has fish tails and eyelids are dark pink. 2 cups of grain topped with this supplement and DE.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

They look so bred!! Particularly Deja. In fact she looks more than 45 days along ... unless she was on heat at the time that picture was taken.

As you have the exact days along, I'm assuming you clearly saw heat, mating, and they did not cycle back?

Before anything else, I would ring the lab and ask them whether time in a hot car could interfere with results. It'll only take 5 minutes and that will tell you more than trying to guess anything.

The minerals sound good to me, Manna pro is a good name, although obviously it depends on how much they get.
Do you copper bolus? Not everyone needs to I know ... I don't see any signs of copper deficiency on them.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I will call tomorrow and ask about the hot car. Yes I saw the mating so I have exact dates. They then stayed with the buck another cycle.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmm. I'd retest!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I will draw blood tomorrow, may also do the bleach test. Talked to my breeder and he is going to bring the buck back over to see how the girls react.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok I drew blood again today and mailed it within the hour. If they aren't pregnant I don't know what to do.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Good luck! I really think they are.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I think they are too. Tonight I was feeling around and JJ and Deja have handfuls of udder.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

A couple more hours! I can't stand the wait....


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

So?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Ugh I haven't received the email yet! Guess I will call them in the morning.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

eqstrnathlete said:


> Ugh I haven't received the email yet! Guess I will call them in the morning.


I'd shoot them an email or call them now. A lot of labs are open late. Mine emailed me back around 10 at night when I had a question.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

It's back again. All 3 are NOT pregnant. Yet 2 are growing udders.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh wow. I'm so sorry!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

If I wanted to get my vet involved to try and find a reason, what sort of things should he look for? I'm not going to try breeding again until August, since it is so late in the season.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Precocious udders?


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Have any of them ever been successfully bred before? Also, did they receive any medicines/medicated feeds prior to you drawing the blood?

I was really convinced they were pregnant! Wish things would've turned out differently for you :/


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

JJ kidded twins last year, déjà miscarried at 60 days, sage is a FF. I'm not convinced they aren't pregnant. I'm just gonna watch them.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is JJ's growing belly/ udder







And Deja's












.
I clipped so I could see better. Their skin is very flakey there too. Also she is 2.5 yrs old and has never had an udder like this, always 2 teats to the belly.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I dunno. I had a doe last year act bred and build an udder like that and then nothing but a little bloody discharge.

Vets think she miscarried. 

Another thought I had is earlier miscarriage but then having a cloud burst?

Not sure how that would affect blood results?


----------



## doecygoat (Jan 18, 2013)

Just a thought...flaky skin, a mineral deficiency? If it were me I would look into that.....and it may be a symptom to no preg? I feel bad for ya!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Flaky skin usually means mites


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Flakey skin can also be Iodine deficiency.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok I am making the switch to a better feed and mineral. I discovered the feed I was giving had barely any copper in it. Think that's why they didn't take? I also just copper bolused.


----------

